
Silicon Valley is right to be worried about a Trump presidency - anotherhacker
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21710008-silicon-valley-right-be-worried-about-trump-presidency-it-helped-get-him
======
anotherhacker
Paul Graham was very much in support of increasing immigration. But Peter
Thiel - by supporting Trump - is signalling against it.

Does a Trump presidency discourage immigrants from coming to USA to work &
start businesses?

